# Saddest moments in video games v2.0



## Digitalpotato (Jan 20, 2009)

While I've found stuff sad, I've never actually cried while playing a video game. *shrugs* 

Probably the closest I came to crying was Celia being left alone in Valkyrie Profile, and Yumei's story. She's just a half mermaid who wasn't accepted because she was half (Surprise surprise) so she goes to lok for her father to find that her father was dead, so she ran off to commit suicide. And meanwhile a boy who fell in love with her found a stone that granted wishes and wished that she would be with her parents, and that of course meant he was wishing for her death. 


The 2nd was probably the Miracle scene in Shadow Hearts: Covenant. I was saying "....awwwwww," when Alice started to vanish, then I probably would have cried after she said "Yuri, I love you". But then Yuri said "I love you too..." and then proceeded to make the most ridiculous looking face in video game history, which then cuased me to start laughing, even more than when Yuri said the line "...that is one big pussy...."

Oh yeah, the ending to Final Fantasy Adventure was kind of sad. BOY saves GIRL, but GIRL has to become the mana tree, and she's the last one. Doesn't sound good for the world....


There have been other deaths of party members like in Phantasy Star II and IV, although I really didn't quite get those since I was too young. ^^; Final Fantasy VII's famous death scene didn't do that much to me emotionally except make me say "...I knew it."


----------



## mottled.kitten (Jan 20, 2009)

What is this, a spoiler thread?

I cried like a b*tch when Rinoa was caught in space in FF8.


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 20, 2009)

FF6 (original SNES "Final Fantasy III" version).  Played it back in the day.  Let's see... oh yeah. World ends.  Desert island.  Cid kicks the bucket. Celes, all alone, jumps off a cliff.  I didn't realize at the time she was trying to kill herself, but . . . damn.  Felt like I couldn't play the game for a week.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 20, 2009)

I can list dozens upon dozens of times where a game has tried for a "saddest moment".  But I don't think any of them ever succeeded.

I thought it was sort of sad that Kaede kept looking for the missing Samanosuke and eventually died after the first Onimusha game.  She was an OK character.


----------



## ZigZag13 (Jan 20, 2009)

Mother 3. Early on in the game. When Flint goes crazy.

I think I've said enough.


----------



## whoadamn (Jan 20, 2009)

never been sad at a video game before o.o
probably because of my video game choices.

i have been, extremely, extremely pissed of at them, though


----------



## Nishi (Jan 21, 2009)

I don't think it was until this year I got so emotional about video games. Zelda and Phoenix Wright especially.

Zelda: Ocarina of Time:
Leaving Saria: I know it's right at the start of the game, but I think it's a great scene, but it's not as sad unless you know everything that happens between them afterwords.
Mido: 7 years after you leave the forest, and Saria dies and becomes the sage of the forest, you can go back and talk to Mido, still in the same spot he promised Saria he'd stay. It's when you tell him that Saria's never coming back, and then he says he feels bad for being so mean to you as a kid, and says that if you ever see Link again, tell him that he's sorry.
It's not a big deal, but I had that same feeling where I wanted to tell someone I was sorry for years, and was stuck with the guilt before I got the chance to tell her again.

Phoenix Wright: Trials and Tribulations
There are lots of moments like that in this game. There's Terry Fawles, or Viola, both made miserable by love and reality. There was also the end of the game where I got teared up because your mentor said there was nothing left she could teach you, and then she disappeared.

Bah, I know it sounds stupid but eh, lots of little moments mean stuff to me.


----------



## Holsety (Jan 21, 2009)

This topic reminds me that I haven't played any games with good plots that made me care about characters enough to be sad.

Although GTA4 came close with


Spoiler



Roman's death, as incredibly annoying as he was with his BEEG AMERIKAN TEETEES I genuinely felt horrible when he died. Ever since then I have picked the other ending because Kate is less horrifying and tragic



(hey look spoiler tags, am i cool)


----------



## xakmf (Jan 21, 2009)

i love sad movies and some games.

 the game called 'lost odyssey'  has many side stories that talk about the main characters life and they are well written. one of them i unlocked early on in the game called  "Hannah's Departure" is one of the saddest things i have come across in a game.  u can find it posted on YT by people if u want to read it.


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Jan 21, 2009)

Recently, Mass Effect:

* Wrex shot by Ashley if you drag the conversation too much
* Saren shooting himself after me convincing him to


----------



## Sernion (Jan 21, 2009)

The ending of Metal Gear Solid 3. At the recorded message of Eva left for Snake. It only made me kinda in a melodramatic mood when Snake shoot Boss but Eva's sobbing voice really got me crying.


----------



## IceDragonVisy (Jan 21, 2009)

ZigZag13 said:


> Mother 3. Early on in the game. When Flint goes crazy.


THIS. I also felt bad for what the Pigmask Army did to that poor Drago. ;_;


----------



## PROSTSHOCKERERER (Jan 21, 2009)

When Halo was released


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 21, 2009)

well lets see...

okami: 



Spoiler



when issun is not able to follow them into the arch and was left behind



gears of war 2: 



Spoiler



the moment when dom finds his wife maria in the locust torturecamp. he doesnt realize what happened to her at first and has to kill her because of what the locust did to her.



final fantasy 7: 



Spoiler



aerith's death and the moment red XIII learns about the truth about his father



lego indiana jones: every time one of your AI companions dies at your own hand... no wait, thats actually very funny^^


----------



## IceDragonVisy (Jan 21, 2009)

CaptainCool said:


> aerith's death


I'm kicking myself for not including "IN BEFORE SEPHIROTH KILLS AERIS/AERITH" in my post.


----------



## Darth GW7 (Jan 21, 2009)

End of Half Life 2: Episode Two.
The music made it worse.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 21, 2009)

Dragon Quest V.



Holy





Shit.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 21, 2009)

Fire Emblem. Chapters 26 and 26x. Poor Nino... T_T


----------



## Holsety (Jan 21, 2009)

Really though? I mean everything worked out for her in the end, and somehow I think its better that she learned that little fact rather than going on thinking she was the bastard child of an unloving bitch


There are a lot of other cliche tragic moments in Fire Emblem, such as having Jill kill her daddypoo while he attempts to drown an entire village in Fire Emblem 9. Or when Sigurd finds out that his sister/brother-in-law and their army were massacred in the Yied desert as they tried to come to his aid in FE4.... Lots of stuff


----------



## Nakhi (Jan 21, 2009)

I find it funny that people can get upset about a video game. As strange as it sounds, I was upset (not crying or sad) on Ace Combat 6 when Gracemeria fell.


----------



## Kesslan (Jan 21, 2009)

I must admit the 'good' ending for F3, dispite all the negative uproar it's generated (Even frome me as a long time Fallout fan) was actually...

Kinda touching.  Forced, given that you have at least two potential followers who could have done it with little to no chance of harm or death from the radiation.

But assuming those pepole were all killed or something well before they could ever get that far, then arguably it was a very worthy, arguably 'heroic' death.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 21, 2009)

Holsety said:


> Really though? I mean everything worked out for her in the end, and somehow I think its better that she learned that little fact rather than going on thinking she was the bastard child of an unloving bitch
> 
> 
> There are a lot of other cliche tragic moments in Fire Emblem, such as having Jill kill her daddypoo while he attempts to drown an entire village in Fire Emblem 9. Or when Sigurd finds out that his sister/brother-in-law and their army were massacred in the Yied desert as they tried to come to his aid in FE4.... Lots of stuff


Well everything usually works out in the end in a videogame. >_>


----------



## coolkidex (Jan 21, 2009)

I almost cried at the end of Dead Space... Go watch it, and tell me you didn't cry.


----------



## coolkidex (Jan 21, 2009)

SirRob said:


> Well everything usually works out in the end in a videogame. >_>


Exept Dead Space...


----------



## Holsety (Jan 21, 2009)

SirRob said:


> Well everything usually works out in the end in a videogame. >_>




I meant the fact that it wasn't really sad at all because it was a _good_ thing, as opposed to Jaffar dying or something just as bad.


----------



## AlexX (Jan 21, 2009)

Holsety said:


> There are a lot of other cliche tragic moments in Fire Emblem, such as having Jill kill her daddypoo while he attempts to drown an entire village in Fire Emblem 9. Or when Sigurd finds out that his sister/brother-in-law and their army were massacred in the Yied desert as they tried to come to his aid in FE4.... Lots of stuff


I'm pretty sure a better example in FE4 would be when Sigurd himself and your entire army gets slaughtered right in front of you by giant meteors.

If you think about it, all their work was for nothing since Alvis had all the events of the first generation planned out and executed perfectly. Really, he was the "Just as Planned" guy long before Light Yagami was ever around.


----------



## Holsety (Jan 21, 2009)

AlexX said:


> I'm pretty sure a better example in FE4 would be when Sigurd himself and your entire army gets slaughtered right in front of you by giant meteors.
> 
> Really, all their work was for nothing since Alvis had all the events of the first generation planned out and executed perfectly. Really, he was the "Just as Planned" guy long before Light Yagami was ever around.



Individual deaths tend to have a slightly more powerful impact, especially considering how Cuan and Ethlin died in comparison to the rest of the army and what happened as a result of it (Altenna).

Besides that a good amount of people survived the initial battle, pretty much every female (besides maybe Ayra) and Azel managed to get away for a while. It was mostly the men who died, and most of them sucked/were generic bastards anyway.


i edit my posts a lot because i don't like the way i've said something but i generally make it worse, fuuuu


----------



## haynari (Jan 21, 2009)

in ff4 when the twins killed themselves to save the rest of the party


----------



## Mr. Goblet (Jan 21, 2009)

For me it is The Darkness.


Spoiler



You search for your girlfriend in the orphanage that you and she went to when you two were younger. You find your girlfriend but you also find Paulie and Eddie. You are restrained by the darkness while they hold her. You kept on tapping buttons to see if you could escape and save her. You aren't and they shoot her in the head.


I felt depressed for the rest of the day.

Then there was the ending to Half Life 2: Episode 2.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 21, 2009)

Holsety said:


> I meant the fact that it wasn't really sad at all because it was a _good_ thing, as opposed to Jaffar dying or something just as bad.


Well it was good that she got out of the situation. However discovering that her mother despised her and wanted her dead, and killed her parents, was pretty depressing to me.


----------



## Immelmann (Jan 21, 2009)

This time when I was playing Tetris, I had four full rows of blocks with a space to the right, just waiting for a four-block to fill it. One came down, and I was ecstatic, and I lined it up...
But one space before it got into position, my finger slipped and it got stuck on the top row, ruining it!


I cried for hours.


----------



## AlexX (Jan 21, 2009)

Embodiment of Scarlet Devil:
-I died against Cirno

The one boss known for being an idiot and I die against her... On NORMAL difficulty to boot; it wasn't even Hard or Lunatic!


----------



## EmoWolf (Jan 21, 2009)

When Lenne and Shuyin got shot at in front of Vegnaguan
With 1000 Words in the background, ugh!
It would of even worse if they did one of the LenneShuyin/TidusYuna cross scenes. *sniffle*


----------



## CyberFoxx (Jan 21, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Dragon Quest V.



I whole heartedly agree. That whole game was a cry-fest.

Second to DQ5, Phantasy Star 2 and Phantasy Star 4. Nei and Alys in both of them got to me.

Third, the battle against Miguel in Chrono Cross. Sure, there's the fact that you have to kill the poor guy, but the music made it even worse.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 21, 2009)

AlexX said:


> I'm pretty sure a better example in FE4 would be when Sigurd himself and your entire army gets slaughtered right in front of you by giant meteors.
> 
> If you think about it, all their work was for nothing since Alvis had all the events of the first generation planned out and executed perfectly. Really, he was the "Just as Planned" guy long before Light Yagami was ever around.




I thought Yami Yugi came before LIght Yagami, but then again, Yami Yugi seems to just pull out his two-steps-ahead-of-you plans out of his ass....

I'd have to say Nino's story was kind of sad, I agree with that. It really made me wanna sic Jaffar on Sonia's ass for that. Or even better, how about when Eliwood commits Manslaughter on Ninian and nergal laugs at him. That was probably a good part of the game, really why do all the villains have to be REALLY evil in that game series. (...Lyon is an exception since he's either possessed or cocky. Riev, Callech, and Valter more than make up for that)


Also, the endign to Final Fantasy X-2 was pretty sad.


----------



## AlexX (Jan 21, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> [...] really why do all the villains have to be REALLY evil in that game series.


Alvis is rather arguable, because despite being neglected by both parents and show how bad the world is he chose not to go emo over it, but rather put it all under his control so that he could improve it.

Some like to say Zephiel as well, but I really think he's just being emo and throwing a tantrum because his father never loved him and tried to kill him a couple times. Considering Alvis had to be cared for by his father's mistriss (one of them, anyways... Victor was a rather notorious philanderer) of all people, Zephiel really has no excuse for simply wanting to nuke humanity and give the world back to the dragons rather than actively try to improve it like Alvis did.

EDIT: Oh yeah, and then there's Micaiah in Radiant Dawn... She wasn't truly "evil", but she certainly qualifies as an antagonist for part of the game.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 21, 2009)

Finally, someone else who thought that about Zephiel. I thought Zephiel was more of "My father never loved me because he thought I was a little Gary Stu child and tried to kill me a couple times. I should just kill EVERYONE so this never happens...especially after seeing Narshen. O.O" 

Again, Lyon is probably arguable, except that like I mentioned, he's either cocky or possessed. 

no Fire Emblem villain can ever beat Denning IMO.


----------



## QuetzaDrake (Jan 22, 2009)

The end of Lufia 2/beginning of Lufia 1 with Maxim and Selena's death.

I literally cried when I played Lufia 1 when I was a kid and saw that scene and had to stop playing for a little while, and I still get teary-eyed every time I see it.

Also when old Guy dies in Lufia 1.


----------



## Corto (Jan 22, 2009)

The ending to Snake Eater, hands down. I still haven't played Guns of the Patriots, though, so it may have an even better (or sadder) ending.


----------



## LordWibble (Jan 26, 2009)

I fucking _wept_ at the ending of MGS3, after my fourth playthrough. It affected me like no other story has, before or after.

The ending to acts 1 and 3 of the Darkness are pretty sad too. It depresses  me to hear of a sequel in the works, because that final scene on the park bench was such a perfect ending.

I suppose the ending to HL2: Episode 2 would have been sad if I gave a shit for Alyx, but the game has so many moments where it beats you over the head saying; 'LIKE HER', that she ceased to feel like a character at all.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 26, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> no Fire Emblem villain can ever beat Denning IMO.


This is a message from Lord Nergal, "I await you on the Dread Isle."
This is a message from Lord Nergal, "I await you on the Dread Isle."
This is a message from Lord Nergal, "I await you on the Dread Isle."

Yes, he's quite the character.

And killing Sonia with Nino is sooooo much more worth it. D:


----------



## Daniel Kay (Jan 26, 2009)

Do moments ABOUT games count too... because then i can add the "legend of spyro" series.. seeing the first one i thought "eh they try a new thing, might not be that bad"... but after the way it developed i thought "damn this doesnt look good"... well and seeing where it went now... RIP classic Spyro...

As for in game i still have to think Silent Hill 2:
Angela deliberatly and calmly going up the burning stairs to her certain death, her last words "the heat... can you feel it too?"... the last you see of her is a dark silouete slowly dissapearing in the flames

Silent Hill 3:
Returning home about halfway through the game to find heathers father dead... and if you know who he is it makes it hurt even more deep down


----------



## AlexInsane (Jan 27, 2009)

The part where you beat the game and then cry because you totally got screwed out of $40 and you feel like killing yourself for even playing the piece of shit.

That's the saddest moment in video games right there.


----------



## Holsety (Jan 27, 2009)

SirRob said:


> And killing Sonia with Nino is sooooo much more worth it. D:


Why in God's name would you use Nino, let alone work her up to a reasonable level that quickly to not get maimed by Sonia... Do you LIKE torturing yourself needlessly?! D:


Adding onto the list, the Dark Side route of both Knights of the Old Republic games were pretty depressing, especially moments where you killed off/sacrificed your party members (killing off Mission with Zaalbar was pretty bad...), although these are debatable since its more a result of your choices rather than something the game throws on you no matter what, but they still kind of sucked D;


----------



## Kajet (Jan 27, 2009)

To me the saddest moments in gaming was a long time ago, when my family rented a game for the weekend and I had to take it back and I hadn't beaten it yet, sure these days I could download those games in less than five seconds but back then... games weren't that easy to get, and just as expensive as today...

Damn kids these days and their internet...


----------



## Laze (Jan 27, 2009)

As stupid as this may sound, most Metal Slug end credit sequences really tug at the heartstrings and I really don't know why.


----------



## Adrianfolf (Jan 27, 2009)

I cried when Emma died in MGS2. I found that to be a sad moment. I've cried during others I just can't remember them all


----------



## SuperFurryBonzai (Jan 27, 2009)

when chopper died in ace combat 5 *chokes up*


----------



## SirRob (Jan 27, 2009)

Holsety said:


> Why in God's name would you use Nino, let alone work her up to a reasonable level that quickly to not get maimed by Sonia... Do you LIKE torturing yourself needlessly?! D:


'Cause I like Nino, and I use the characters I like. ._. Plus I like being able to get a really weak character to 20/15-20 in one chapter. XD


----------



## Adrianfolf (Jan 27, 2009)

SuperFurryBonzai said:


> when chopper died in ace combat 5 *chokes up*


I agree with you that was a sad moment. I thought it was funny how the enemy was freaking out though


----------



## Holsety (Jan 27, 2009)

SirRob said:


> 'Cause I like Nino, and I use the characters I like. ._. Plus I like being able to get a really weak character to 20/15-20 in one chapter. XD





> I use the characters I like. ._. Plus I like being able to get a really weak character to 20/15-20 in one chapter.





> Plus I like being able to get a really weak character to 20/15-20 in one chapter.





> 20/15-20 in one chapter.


what is this i dont even
I mean hell, even I use unreasonable choices just because I like the characters (see; Wil, Dorcas, all 3 pegasi at once), but that's just insane D:



> I cried when Emma died in MGS2. I found that to be a sad moment. I've cried during others I just can't remember them all


Emma's death was ruined by that stupid bird, it was touching but the voice just made it seem silly...


----------



## SirRob (Jan 27, 2009)

You go out of your way to use _Dorcas_??? And... It's not that insane. Pretty much everyone else I use is 20/20 at that point (I arena abuse. XD), so... All I really have to train at that point are Nino, the assassins, and Eliwood/Hector. ...And Karel. ......And Karla. >_<;


----------



## Holsety (Jan 27, 2009)

SirRob said:


> You go out of your way to use _Dorcas_??? And... It's not that insane. Pretty much everyone else I use is 20/20 at that point (I arena abuse. XD), so... All I really have to train at that point are Nino, the assassins, and Eliwood/Hector. ...And Karel. ......And Karla. >_<;



Dorcas doesn't join 2/3 through the game at level 5 though, does he? (ogod derailing topic)

also Karla implies you use Bartre, which is arguably worse than Dorcas ):<


----------



## SirRob (Jan 27, 2009)

Holsety said:


> Dorcas doesn't join 2/3 through the game at level 5 though, does he? (ogod derailing topic)
> 
> also Karla implies you use Bartre, which is arguably worse than Dorcas ):<


(Yeah... We should make a Fire Emblem thread. XD) No, but he's so boring! And ugly!! And... Sadly I've done the same thing in 9 and 10 with Tormod. I like the guy too much not to use him. D:

And yeah, I use Bartre. I don't think he's worse than Dorcas though, is he? o_0 Regardless, at least he's funny! Bartre has some of the best support conversations in the game.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jan 27, 2009)

Spoiler



When Sgt. Johnson dies in Halo 3.


----------



## Holsety (Jan 27, 2009)

SirRob said:


> 10 with Tormod.


Sir you are officially insane, Tormod is a pain to use and he isn't even good like Nino D:


> Regardless, at least he's funny! Bartre has some of the best support conversations in the game.


well played sir, well played. 
(and yeah we probably should make a topic... or do AIM/MSN whatever)
---


Shark_the_raptor said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> When Sgt. Johnson dies in Halo 3.





Spoiler



I found Keyes' (Miranda, not old bastard from 1) death to be worse, because it was even more unexpected than Johnson's (you kind of saw his coming once Guilty Spark started going WAIT WHAT)... and I tend to have more of a reaction towards women D;


----------



## SirRob (Jan 27, 2009)

Holsety said:


> Sir you are officially insane, Tormod is a pain to use and he isn't even good like Nino D:
> well played sir, well played.
> (and yeah we probably should make a topic... or do AIM/MSN whatever)


But he's soooo cute!!!But Fire Magic is soooo cool!!!


----------



## AlexX (Jan 27, 2009)

Holsety said:


> Sir you are officially insane, Tormod is a pain to use and he isn't even good like Nino D:


[FEnerd]Tormod joins halfway through the game with decent stats and a skill that ups his movement by 2. The latter is the main reason to use him, because mages are normally so fat and SLOOOOWWW. The fact he uses magic makes it easier to train him a bit since the next chapters are mostly populated with mounted and armored knights, both of which known for low magic resistance.

I like to convert him to a thunder mage with Arms scrolls and give him Rexbolt.[/FEnerd]

To keep it semi-relvant... I almost cried when I realized how many times I played Path of Radiance without realizing that Tauroneo was recruitable. That much speed and MDef on an armored knight felt so wrong and wished I could have it for myself, never realizing that I really could... T.T


----------



## Holsety (Jan 27, 2009)

AlexX said:


> [FEnerd]Tormod joins halfway through the game with decent stats and a skill that ups his movement by 2. The latter is the main reason to use him, because mages are normally so fat and SLOOOOWWW. The fact he uses magic makes it easier to train him a bit since the next chapters are mostly populated with mounted and armored knights, both of which known for low magic resistance.
> 
> I like to convert him to a thunder mage with Arms scrolls and give him Rexbolt.[/FEnerd]
> 
> To keep it semi-relvant... I almost cried when I realized how many times I played Path of Radiance without realizing that Tauroneo was recruitable. That much speed and MDef on an armored knight felt so wrong and wished I could have it for myself, never realizing that I really could... T.T



I meant FE10 Tormod (who joins 9/10 through the game, extremely under leveled and Celerity no longer matters because you can give it to someone else), I know he's good in 9. Also, theres a part in the Unit menu that shows people who can talk to enemies >_>

@SirRob: Use Calill or Sanaki D:<


----------



## AlexX (Jan 27, 2009)

Holsety said:


> I meant FE10 Tormod (who joins 9/10 through the game, extremely under leveled and Celerity no longer matters because you can give it to someone else), I know he's good in 9. Also, theres a part in the Unit menu that shows people who can talk to enemies >_>


Yeah, I know about the menu thingie NOW! Just makes my mistake all the more embarrassing... T.T

Oh, sorry, I thought you meant FE9 Tormod... Yeah, FE10 Tormod is borderline-useless, as is Vika (though Maurim could actually stand a chance due to surprisingly strong base stats for his deceivingly low level... though granted, I DID train up Tormod once because I like his character and wanted to use him at least once, but it was still a hassle most can live without).


----------



## Rayne (Jan 27, 2009)

Darth GW7 said:


> End of Half Life 2: Episode Two.
> The music made it worse.



This. I mean, holy crap eeeevil. :'(


----------



## scarei_crow (Jan 28, 2009)

every second in "friday the thirteenth"


----------



## Magikian (Jan 28, 2009)

Saint's Row 2


Spoiler



When Carlos gets dragged around Stilwater on the back of a truck, then your player character tries to break him free, but can't, forcing you to kill him in mercy.


----------



## AlexX (Jan 28, 2009)

In Subterranian Animism, I was fighting the final boss on easy mode and I lost my last life... While the boss was still exploding (i.e. I defeated her, but died before the "explosion" animation finished and the bullets disappeared).

I almost cried at that...


----------



## SirRob (Jan 28, 2009)

Megaman X: Command Mission.
The final secret boss HEALED ME.
I cried. A lot.

Pokemon Gold.
I remember playing it and it said "Could not save" or something like that... I turned it off and went to play it again and the game didn't have my save file anymore, nor could I save again. 400+ hours down the drain. That made me sad.


----------



## AlexX (Jan 28, 2009)

SirRob said:


> Pokemon Gold.
> I remember playing it and it said "Could not save" or something like that... I turned it off and went to play it again and the game didn't have my save file anymore, nor could I save again. 400+ hours down the drain. That made me sad.


The internal battery probably died. Happens a lot these days now that older cartridge-based games are getting on in years... My copy of Pokemon Silver also couldn't save when I tried to play it again a good while ago (though since I have Diamond now I don't really miss it...).


----------



## Xemmy (Jan 29, 2009)

Lost Odyssey. That game was full of sad momments. Hanna's Departure was the first in a long series of things that made me tear up in that game. And when Kaim finally reunites with Lirum... that's got to be one of the saddest moments from a game ever.


----------



## Darkwing (Jan 29, 2009)

The End of Half-life 2 ep. 2

Got close to crying, LoL

and it is hard for me to cry, also = /


----------



## Lukar (Jan 29, 2009)

When Zack died at the end of Crisis Core. I knew it was gonna happen, but still...


----------



## Darkwing (Jan 30, 2009)

Should've warned of spoilers, Lukar.

I have the game, didnt finish the story yet because I love the Missions you can do at save points :3

I knew about it already though so dont worry =) ( People not keeping their mouths closed, LoL )


----------



## sdm42393 (Jan 30, 2009)

Metal Gear Solid 3 - The ending.
Final Fantasy IX - Finding out Vivi dies
Sonic Heroes - Finding out Shadow is alive


----------



## Meadmoon (Jan 30, 2009)

Shadow of the Colossus.
The end of every single colossus. ._.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 30, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> Should've warned of spoilers, Lukar.
> 
> I have the game, didnt finish the story yet because I love the Missions you can do at save points :3
> 
> I knew about it already though so dont worry =) ( People not keeping their mouths closed, LoL )


Um... This entire thread is spoilers.

Another sad moment in videogames? The Legend of Zelda games for the CD-i.


----------



## Holsety (Jan 30, 2009)

SirRob said:


> Um... This entire thread is spoilers.
> 
> Another sad moment in videogames? The CD-i in general.



Fixed...


----------



## TwilightV (Jan 31, 2009)

Gregorio and Belleza's deaths in Skies Of Arcadia.


----------



## Hydramon (Jan 31, 2009)

Final Fantasy X ~ Yuna finding out that she has to sacrifice one of her friends to summon the final Aeon, Tidus finding out he's not real, or him fading away at the end. Also the parts where Sin comes and annihilates both Kilika, and later the Crusaders.

Fable ~ Mum dies. Aw.... (Wasn't actually very sad)

Fable 2 ~ The dog dies!!! (I haven't gotten to this part yet, but my brother, stepbrother and stepsister have all beaten the game).

Final Fantasy XII ~ Basically everyone dies. Reddas, Cid, Vossler, Basch's brother, the Gran Kiltias. Anyone you _don't_ want to kill off, Square? I was sad when I thought that Balthier and Fran died (Bathier is fucking awesome), but not too sad because I already knew that he didn't really die.


----------



## Sernion (Jan 31, 2009)

The ending of Suikoden 2. The "real" ending where the main character meets Jowy at the rock. It wasn't really that sad but still, the story is great.


----------



## LordWibble (Feb 2, 2009)

Meadmoon said:


> Shadow of the Colossus.
> The end of every single colossus. ._.



You're forgetting the saddest part. Agro! ='(. That game is so unbelievable emotionally affecting.


----------



## Rakiao (Feb 2, 2009)

Lukar said:


> When Zack died at the end of Crisis Core. I knew it was gonna happen, but still...


 
god that was so sad. on the other hand, it was also realy cool


----------



## Kolbo (Feb 10, 2009)

Go play kingdom hearts I & II from beginning to end. Saddest endings i'll see in a long time.


----------



## Zareth (Feb 10, 2009)

Kolbo said:


> Go play kingdom hearts I & II from beginning to end. Saddest endings i'll see in a long time.




Oh god, agreed 100%


also, twisted metal: Black

any ending. that game is fucking depressing. Like Darkside, Brimstone, and shadow. Seriously, this game will leave you feeling empty.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9SgZeJlYt8A -Shadows ending.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OayKtufVpBg- Brimstones Ending

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lMvgAcuUXh0- Darkside (AKA dollface)


----------



## dkmasterwolf (Feb 10, 2009)

Kolbo said:


> Go play kingdom hearts I & II from beginning to end. Saddest endings i'll see in a long time.


you gotta include  RE:CoM in the middle of those tow...damn now i understand all the story...and i still havent finish rikus side of the story...but it got me really sad...
other games that got me sad...lets see...
*Final Fantasy VII (aerith dies ...damn it T_T)
*Persona4 :  when nanako its in the hospital (she suppodsely died but , after a little moment , she came bac to life...but when i saw that part...well, you can imagine the rest )

And i cant remember anything else for now , but ill be sure to add the others later.


----------



## Holsety (Feb 10, 2009)

Twisted Metal isn't really sad because instead of feeling any sort of sadness you're too busy going "What the fuck?" from how disturbing it is...


----------



## bluewulf1 (Feb 10, 2009)

death of chopper in ace combat 5


----------



## Zareth (Feb 10, 2009)

Holsety said:


> Twisted Metal isn't really sad because instead of feeling any sort of sadness you're too busy going "What the fuck?" from how disturbing it is...




Heh, often the case. I found some of the stories in Black to be sad. Like how Axel could never get his wife back, Shadow seeing her friend die and not being able to save her, Even Mr Grimm and what he had to go through to survive. Otherse though...meh, not really sad, but pretty creepy.


----------



## SomyWulf (Feb 10, 2009)

Isnt really that sad, but can be emotional (dont ask why), the very end of CoD4


----------



## Rytes (Feb 10, 2009)

i cried


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 11, 2009)

Holsety said:


> Really though? I mean everything worked out for her in the end, and somehow I think its better that she learned that little fact rather than going on thinking she was the bastard child of an unloving bitch



Actually it didn't really...I mean if she marries Jaffar, then they both vanish after a pair of creepy supports. And if she and Ashitaka-err I mean Erk fall in love, then they both vanish.


----------



## Kume (Feb 11, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fycZ8EOPKsc

I cried. 
In case you don't know, the game is ChronoCross, for playstation.
She was a major character from very early into the story, and I thought they were gonan fall in love. But noooooo, he had to stab her...


T_T


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 11, 2009)

Mr_foxx said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fycZ8EOPKsc
> 
> I cried.
> In case you don't know, the game is ChronoCross, for playstation.
> ...






Spoiler



damn you Lynx.


----------



## Kolbo (Feb 12, 2009)

dkmasterwolf said:


> You gotta include RE:CoM in the middle of those two...



I never played KH:CoM, but it was a big regret cause the first little while in KH2 made no sense at all. Never again...


----------



## Kume (Feb 13, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> damn you Lynx.


 Dam mind-controling furries!!!! >:[


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 13, 2009)

^



Spoiler



I thought that was Lynx in Serge's body....or did I miss something? Chrono Cross's storyline was overcomplicated.





Kolbo said:


> I never played KH:CoM, but it was a big regret cause the first little while in KH2 made no sense at all. Never again...



Don't worry they more or less act like it never happened afterwards.


----------



## Albatross (Feb 13, 2009)

Aeris...
and Shadow of the Colossus


----------



## Impasse (Feb 15, 2009)

Darth GW7 said:


> End of Half Life 2: Episode Two.
> The music made it worse.


This.


----------



## jagdwolf (Feb 16, 2009)

saddest moments?

When you finish that game on the hardest setting and there is no other setting to play under.  And it was a damn good game.  Now thats sad


----------



## Surgat (Feb 16, 2009)

The _Half Life 2: Episode 2_ ending. 

Parts of _The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask_ were kind of sad. i.e., some of the townspeople closer to the end of the 3rd day (one was found curled up in his closet, rocking back and forth repeating "I don't want to die"); that one place with that little girl who kept saying that her father was not a zombie [re-dead? I haven't played it in a while.], but when you entered her house, you found him in a wardrobe, half-zombified; that guy who's son was turned into a sad looking tree found near the beginning, etc.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 16, 2009)

Surgat said:


> Parts of _The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask_ were kind of sad. i.e., some of the townspeople closer to the end of the 3rd day (one was found curled up in his closet, rocking back and forth repeating "I don't want to die"); that one place with that little girl who kept saying that her father was not a zombie [re-dead? I haven't played it in a while.], but when you entered her house, you found him in a wardrobe, half-zombified; that guy who's son was turned into a sad looking tree found near the beginning, etc.


-Cries- Oh my gosh, why didn't I think of Majora's Mask when I saw this thread!? Everything about that game is just so depressing!!! I love it!! TT_TT


----------

